# Bestimmungen für das Bootsangeln in Holland



## angel-daddy (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,
zwei meiner Kollegen und ich wollen im kommenden Jahr in Holland mit dem Bootsangeln beginnen. Die Gegend wird so rund um Roermond liegen.
Gibt es eine I- Net Seite wo ich die gültigen Bestimmungen/ Sicherheitsregeln nachlesen kann?

Gruß Martin


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestimmungen für das Bootsangeln in Holland*

hier http://angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/index.htm hast du alle info´s die du brauchst  egal ob vom  ufer aus   oder vom boot aus
 beim boot ist nur der unterschied  das du  eben auch die sicherheitsvorschriften der niederlande einhälst
und darüber gibts hier  in der suchfunktion genügend info´s


gruß Krauthi


----------



## angel-daddy (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestimmungen für das Bootsangeln in Holland*

beim boot ist nur der unterschied  das du  eben auch die sicherheitsvorschriften der niederlande einhälst
und darüber gibts hier  in der suchfunktion genügend info´s 

Hi, erst einmal Danke für Deine Antwort.....die Seite über die Niederlande kannte ich schon...die ist Spitze!
Aber über die Sicherheitsvorschriften(Boot) kann ich nach wie vor nichts finden, oder ich bin zu "doof" die Sufo anzuwenden?!


----------



## perch (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestimmungen für das Bootsangeln in Holland*

tach auch,

meinst du vielleicht sowas...
http://www.dmyv.de/index.php?id=255

gruß perch


----------



## angel-daddy (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestimmungen für das Bootsangeln in Holland*

@Perch: Ich habe den Link nur überflogen, aber das ist ES!!!

Vielen Dank


----------



## gimli (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestimmungen für das Bootsangeln in Holland*



> die Seite über die Niederlande kannte ich schon...die ist Spitze!


@angel-daddy
Danke für die Blumen. Es gibt wieder eine Menge von aktuellen Neuigkeiten.

Hier habe ich noch etwas zum Thema Bestimmungen gefunden. Wassersportfuehrer-2007.pdf


----------



## angel-daddy (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestimmungen für das Bootsangeln in Holland*

@gimli: Auch Dir ein dickes Dankeschön....und Kompliment für Deine Seite!


----------

